# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El "pacto del Narcea" garantiza el 97% del consumo industrial de agua en Asturias

## JMTrigos

Artículo de La Nueva España sobre el acuerdo firmado para poder usar el canal del Narcea, usado para el suministro de agua a Arcelor, en el suministro de agua al área central de Asturias y evitar la construcción del embalse de Caleao.
http://www.lne.es/asturias/2018/05/0...o/2280266.html



> El volumen de agua del río Narcea del que podrá disponer cada año Cadasa gracias al principio de acuerdo alcanzado con Arcelor Mittal, 16,71 millones de metros cúbicos, prácticamente iguala al consumo de los usuarios industriales del consorcio, incluido el de las instalaciones de Veriña (Gijón) de la multinacional. De acuerdo con los datos que el consejero de Infraestructuras, Fernando Lastra, utilizó ayer para apuntalar su defensa del "pacto del Narcea" y evidenciar de paso la importancia del compromiso que garantiza soluciones definitivas para el abastecimiento del área central mediante el uso de la toma y el canal propiedad de Arcelor, la industria asturiana consumió el año pasado de los recursos del consorcio 17,3 millones de metros cúbicos de agua -el equivalente a la mitad de la capacidad total del embalse de Tanes- de los 53 millones del volumen global de consumo.
> 
> Calculadora en mano, los 16,71 millones que ahora el gigante siderúrgico pone a disposición del área central darían pues para cubrir casi íntegramente la demanda industrial de Cadasa, el 97 por ciento, pero de ahí no se sigue automáticamente, precisó ayer Lastra en respuesta a la pregunta expresa del diputado de IU Ovidio Zapico, que en los planes de su departamento se entienda admisible discriminar usos y dedicar el canal del Narcea a la industria para consagrar al consumo doméstico el agua del sistema Tanes-Rioseco. "Los dispositivos funcionarán de manera simultánea, y unos complementaran a los otros", afirma previa precisión de que del Narcea "no creo que sea necesario recurrir a la totalidad salvo en circunstancias excepcionales". En la trascendencia del acuerdo ve Lastra implicada, también, otra "cuestión clave: la posibilidad de que el agua en Asturias sea un factor de localización industrial que ayude al desarrollo económico de la comunidad".
> El principal consumidor industrial de agua de Cadasa fue el año pasado, con mucha diferencia, Arcelor, que necesitó para sus instalaciones gijonesas 11,5 millones de metros cúbicos, aunque su consumo total, sumando lo obtenido mediante sus recursos propios, podría superar los treinta. Muy por detrás se sitúan Asturiana de Zinc (AZSA), con 2,20 millones consumidos; Central Lechera Asturiana, con 1,67, y Du Pont, que necesito 1,30 millones. Completan la lista de grandes usuarios industriales el polígono de Silvota (359.000 metros cúbicos de agua consumidos), Cogersa (156.300), el club de golf de La Barganiza (60.000) y el cuartel de Cabo Noval (55.600).
> 
> IU introdujo ayer la gestión del abastecimiento de agua en la sesión de control al Gobierno en la Junta y llevó a su interpelación dos demandas adicionales sobre las que Zapico no obtuvo de Lastra respuesta expresa, el emplazamiento a que el Principado asuma la gestión de las competencias hidráulicas y la demanda de estudio sobre el uso de las aguas de las minas para dar respuesta parcial a las demandas de la industria. Sobre la primera cuestión, abogó por "no tratar de meternos en una discusión que es competencia de la administración general del Estado" y por "mantener una actitud de cooperación y colaboración".
> 
> Sí prometió para el otoño, "octubre o noviembre", la fase de información pública del plan director de abastecimiento 2017-2037, pensado para "definir, programar y valorar económicamente las obras hidráulicas" en esos 20 años y para "catalogar los recursos e instalaciones a la vez que estimamos la demanda futura". Una vez que Ovidio Zapico hubo expresado su exigencia de que se aproveche el plan para desechar definitivamente el embalse de Caleao, el Consejero se felicitó asimismo por la disposición que observa en la Confederación Hidrográfica para iniciar los trámites hacia su aportación al proceso, un "estudio de garantía de abastecimiento" que debe establecer soluciones y dispone de 80 millones de euros para ejecutarlas.

----------

